# have Any of you experienced thinning hair due to anxiety/DP?



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Over the last year my hair has gotten really thin, wispy, and stopped growing pretty much on top. It is scaring me. it literally hasnt grown in 8 months. It looks like shit, thin and wispy and shit.

Im not freaking out over this problem, but it is concerning me deeply. and its not something i dont think about 50 times a day. Have any of you experience this? And do you think it is due to stress, or possibly some other cause.

Eric

Oh yea, I am going to a Dermatologist to get this checked out. HOpefully they can find a cause for it, maybe with some lab tests. that is my hope.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I doubt it has anything to do with dp/dr although i guess stress could cause it.

Some medication's can cause this though paticularly the valproates (depakote, epival, sodium valproate) which are used as mood stabilizer's. Lithium can also cause abit of hair thinning too i think. Are you taking anything like that?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

comfortably numb,

No. I currently am on a regimen of 100 mg of trazedone at night. and im coming off of celexa. However, in the past, I have been through a gauntlet of all sorts of meds. It could be the meds i have taken before, because that was when this first started a year and a half ago, right when i was experimenting with all sorts of crazy meds. but also, at that time i was extremely stressed out also, so hard to tell.

I am hoping some professional investigation by a dermatologist and possibly lab work will pinpoint the exact cause (s), 
-Genetics
-Stress
-Medications
-Nutrition
-Thyroid

These are all of the possible causes, listed in order of probability. I just want to make sure. comfortably numb i dont really know what is causing it, but i hope to find out. and hopefully this derm wont rush me in and out like the last 3 did. i want them to do their job and determine the cause. even if that means they have to get up off their ass and do some lab work....


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

i'm guessing it's genetics but i cant say


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah genetics suck my balls. I am a 20 y/0 studly handsome guy. i cant have this be happening. no sir. I am being serious I look very comely I have often been told growing up I should get into modeling. So this is devastating if this were to actually continue.

Eric


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes, every year. But I'm getting used to it, and it could be worse. Female pattern baldness or alopecia would be more troublesome. I guess it matters if you want to be a model -- I gave up on aspirations of good-looks quite a while ago! Being happy is more important, for me anyway.

I don't mean to be dismissive Eric - I know the initial devastation at realising hair is falling out. It happened to me when I was 18 and I didn't leave the house I was so destraught.... you should really ask yourself what you are holding onto and try and let it go - a little bit. Your happiness doesn't have to be governed entirely by the amount of hair on your head. As well as that, you have the privilage of being able to shave your head -- not an option for a woman.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

My hair is sound.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Trazodone or celexa shouldnt cause any hair loss or thinning as far as i know. So id say it's genetic's. You dont happen to do any body building and take any steroids or supplements by any chance do you? No offense im just trying to rule that one out.

Damn you have shitty genetic's though 20 years old and thinning hair. Im on depakote and 25 years old and my hair isint thinning abit. But ive noticed since ive been on the depakote it isint growing in as fast either. Usually my hair grows in really fast i can skin it off and it will grow back pretty long in about 2 month's. But lately its been growing in pretty slow.

Dont feel too bad though i know a guy thats only 21 and hes practically bald.


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

Miss_Starling said:


> Yes, every year. But I'm getting used to it, and it could be worse. Female pattern baldness or alopecia would be more troublesome. I guess it matters if you want to be a model -- I gave up on aspirations of good-looks quite a while ago! Being happy is more important, for me anyway.


good job miss


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

You never know, you might look good with short hair.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes I bodybuild. I take whey protein supplements, B vitamins, and eat a protein intensive diet. No steroids.

Eric


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

> yeah genetics, suck my balls.


Something he said? :shock:

I don't believe DP is causing your hair loss.
I still have a full head of hair and I have a few years on you pal.

Greg.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

You're going bald

Join the club


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

OMFG... we're all going BALD..!!! let's all get worried and stressed bout it so even more of our hair falls out  ... chill out...



> What will be... will be


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Okay so let me ask you a question. I look around at peers my age. the vast majority are not seeming to have this problem. .......its not making sense. just 2 years ago it was healthy and thick. now its like complete 180. thats not normal, is it? i thought normal hair loss was supposed to be gradual.

and also, Gregg, have you dealt with recurrent stress so bad it landed you in the hospital 11 times? as well as dealing with mounting stress and obsessive thoughts that absolutely drive you mad day in and day out. on top of depressions? Im not asking this to be condescending. I just want to find out if going through hell can cause u to lose ur hair. I, so many days, feel as if my body just doesnt get a break, nor my mind. and i know that cant be good. 
but you all say its genetics. and i think i believe you. 
Eric


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Eric, some people have been know to end their lives due to hair lost? because their self esteem drops so low? it effects their quality of life so much? so I know myself why it means so much to you? although is that the reason for you?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Eric,

Yer, I have had my share of stress/trauma.
Although I have ways of dealing with my stress.

Greg.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

what ways do you deal with them, Greg?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> Eric,
> 
> Yer, I have had my share of stress/trauma.
> Although I have ways of dealing with my stress.
> ...


And having a wife isn't one of them


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Stop with your f*cking smart ass comments. If you want to dick around, dick around in the section designated for dicking around. People have serious issues here which we take seriously.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

I need not explain myself to you, if you do not like my comments, do not reply to them? ?Simple?, and no? it wouldn?t be simpler for me to change my personality, My dyslexia might also mean I have the ?Attention Deficit Disorder?... which would explain my actions/comments.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

> what ways do you deal with them, Greg?


Well Eric,
There are some things we just cannot post on this site, but mainly I try to keep myself busy. Do you have a hobby?

Greg


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> There are some things we just cannot post on this site.
> 
> Greg


PM's are sound though... do tell... do tell!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

Greg, I think pretty much everything gets said on here lol. I honestly can't think of anything you could tell me which would freak me out. I genuinely want to hear what you have to say, as I too am looking for ways to relieve constant stress i feel and have felt building inside for years.

Lol, just give it a shot bro. what could you possibly tell me which would freak me out?? Now you have my attention.

Eric


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

Eric,

I would love to tell you, and yes, I believe I could freak you. :shock: 
But It cannot be posted on this site.

Greg


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:


> Yes I bodybuild. I take whey protein supplements, B vitamins, and eat a protein intensive diet. No steroids.
> 
> Eric


 Naw that stuff wouldnt do it so dont worry. But dont overload on the protein too much either. Too much is bad for your liver and trazodone can be rough on the liver as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

LOL greg okay now you are freaking me out a little. LOL.

Eric


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

Ironic


----------



## monnolith (Feb 21, 2007)

A couple of things that cause hair-loss:

Meds

Stress

Pot

Increased levels of testosterone

For the longest time (no, not Billy Joel), I grew my hair out and had super-long hair. But at 25, when I found myself styling it "just so" so I could cover my growing temples, I said to myself: "Self, you are 6'4", and can see quite clearly just how bad people's comb-overs really look... do NOT become one of these misguided men". And with that, I shaved my head, 23 inches of long spiral curls fluttered onto the floor, and I grew up.

Liberating.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

No hair loss here, but if I was going bald I would shave my head.

3098


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

I've got a totally bitchin' mullet........10/90, business up front, party in the back.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Dreamland said:


> I've got a totally bitchin' mullet........10/90, business up front, party in the back.


 Now thats the shitt. If i ever go to another heavy metal concert your coming with me.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

comfortably numb said:


> Dreamland said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a totally bitchin' mullet........10/90, business up front, party in the back.
> ...


HELL YEAH!!!!! I'm that guy who always jumps on stage, grabs the microphone and screams.." How many people here tonight like to get high..!!...come on and clap your hands, 'cause that's what rock 'n roll is all about!!!"


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hahah, I went to an REM concert and was standing in the pit with what seemed like a million 38 year old men called Dave...all head banging with not a single follicle between the lot of them.


----------

